# Broken burton bindings? Warranty?



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Is it the strap or the actual base where the strap attaches? You can probably buy a replacement strap if they won't warranty it.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

skylar said:


> A piece of my 2010 burton cartels broke and will it be covered in warranty or should I just go ahead and buy a new one? It's the piece of plastic that attaches the 'ankle binding' to the binding. If that makes sense.. It's not the side that you ratchet in, but the other side.


Pretty much everything on a Burton binding is covered by warranty. I've broken straps, rachets, highbacks, even part of the baseplate. My friend broke the heelcup in half. All of them were replaced for free.

I think you are refering to the toe-strap assembly (it's the piece of plastic that connects the strap to the baseplate.. maybe have holes in it depending on the binding). The opposite piece is the toe strap ladder (has lots of ridges).

Just take an in-focus (seriously some people post blurry photos) photo and email it to Burton at [email protected]


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Burton is usually, at least in my experiences, really good with stuff like this. I'm sure they will replace it free of charge.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

If it is just the strap or the ladder, hit up your local dealer. I've had this happen and a few bucks later I'm walking out with a replacement. Yes, I could have sent it for warranty claim but this much faster than waiting a few weeks for a "free" $10.00 part.


----------

